# Gerd for 3 years, Nissen Failed, Cant skateboard



## TheDanimator (Jun 26, 2012)

Hello...My name is Daniel.For the last 3 years I have had Acid Reflux Disease.I am one of those people who got it out of nowhere.I am only 23 years old.One day I was fine, one day I had gerd all the sudden."I think it may have been brought on by heavy lifting."I started getting constant heartburn, Heart palpitations and constant neck pain.I started taking PPIs, which helped about 50%.But I still had tons of symptoms.I finally got surgery about a year ago (Nissen Fundo)As soon as I got it I went off ppis, the surgery seemed to have workedabout 50% also...temporarily...But here I am now, with all the same symptoms.Back on PPIs.Here are my symptoms...almost constant heartburnConstant feeling of uneasiness in stomachconstant neck painconstant bloatingexcersice intolerance.weird squeezing feeling in stomach apon standing.The most annoying thing about this is that I had to give up oneof my favorite things in life (Skateboarding)jumping seems to REALLY bother my stomach...Before this happened I could skate for hours every daynow I can only last about 5 minutes on a skateboard then I am done...Its not even fun anymore...Here is what happens when I try to skate.Like I said, its the jumping that seems to bother my stomach, I can ride around fine.Immediatly after I jumpI feel this weird sensation in my stomach, almost like I just got startledit also feels a bit like squeezing.It travels up to my neck and shoulders and seems to make my breathing impaired also.Then I start feeling VERY tired and I have to stop.I dont want to live like this for the rest of my life.The weird thing is, this is only when I jump.I am a drummer also, and thankfully I can play drums fine still even though its also a form of excersice.I just wan to be able to skate again...so bad...Im aware gerd can be a lifelong condition but surely there has to besomething I can do to be able to skate again.Im also trying to decide if I should have another procedure like the LYNX...can you get the lynx procedure after a nissen?Any help would be appreciated...thanks...-Daniel


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Are your Dr's aware that your symptoms are back?? What do they suggest?


> Im also trying to decide if I should have another procedure like the LYNX...can you get the lynx procedure after a nissen?


I would think your GI/Surgeon would be best to answer this question.


----------



## maverick3934 (Jan 1, 2013)

Your near san diego - go to UC san diego - its a top hospital in san diego and high performing in gastroenterology. You need expert care - where did you get your nissen?


----------



## TheDanimator (Jun 26, 2012)

I actually got the Nissen done at UCSD...
I really want to switch doctors, the doctor that did the Nissen acted so Nice until AFTER the surgery.

Now he acts like my symptoms returning are all in my head.

Anyone here have skype?
it would help to talk about this...

The thing is, its hard to tell how effective the surgery actually was, I havent regurgitated since I got it (Although I am on PPIS so they might be helping with that)
Ive had the flu a couple times since the surgery and throwing up does seem MUCH harder...so maybe its doing its job...

Could my persistant symptoms just be from gastritis?

If I miss just one day of PPIs I feel it really bad on the second day...
When I told my doctor this he said it was all in my head and that It would take 7 days to feel the PPIs ware off...
I dont believe that at all.

Did I mention I had another barium swallow done?
They said the wrap is IN PLACE but I showed minimal reflux, which shouldnt be a problem...

I also had a HIDA scan to check my gallbladder and they said it was not emptying very fast...then my doctor said it was fine...what the crap???

Blah, Im so sick of this...even if I have to live with this for the rest of my life...I just want to be able to do tricks on my board again without my body flipping out.


----------



## TheDanimator (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks for the replies btw


----------

